# Jr Gentlemen II & Jr Statesmen II  FP ?



## Mike_in_Atlanta (Oct 1, 2007)

I made my first fountain pens the other day.  Both kits came with an ink cartridge and a converter.  When I put the converter in the Jr Gent, the spring in the end got stuck on the end of the converter (the end of the converter slips into the spring). This causes it to stay in the pen when you remove the nib.  Am I correct that the spring is only for the roller ball pens and I can remove it or should I bend the spring end so the converter can't slip into it?

In the Jr Statesmen, the converter does not fit as the pen is too short.  Is this normal or did I do something wrong for this to happen?

thanks, 
Mike


----------



## bgray (Oct 1, 2007)

No springs with fountain pens.

You are lucky that the spring didn't grab the piston.  That's happened to me.  When you unscrew the section, the spring holds the piston, spraying ink everywhere.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto, Thanks for the Warning


----------



## gerryr (Oct 1, 2007)

I've made several dozen Jr. Gent II fountain pens, all with threaded end caps and probably an equal number of Jr. Statesman II fountain pens, all with smooth end caps, so far.  I find it really irritating that CSUSA includes the spring in the FP kits.  I use needle nose pliers to remove them.  The good side is that I have lots of extra springs for when I lose one for a Baron or some other kit.  The tubes for the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman are exactly the same, completely interchangeable.  If the Jr. Statesman turned out to be too short for the convertor, there could be several reasons.  The convertor may not be seated correctly.  The tube was defective(too short).  You shortened the tube when you milled the ends.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

Gerry,

I have a differing opinion.  I believe it is great to have the spring in the end!!!  However, I wish they would make the converter short enough to fit with out the spring interfering.  

Alternatively, I believe Lou (DCBluesman) has a converter that will solve this problem.  I think I see him coming, now!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

Lou is a very deliberate walker, I believe he WILL arrive.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ed, I realize that this is an unfair question, but why would you want the spring in a fountain pen?  Are you working on some sort of self-feeding mechanism?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

Gerry,

My "filing system" for kits leaves a LOT of room for improvement.

So, I put all the "ends", which were shipped separately from CSUSA, into a bag.  When I assemble a kit, I need to grab an "end" that is the correct plating.  I DON'T want to have to find the one with or without the spring.

And, if I change from a fountain pen to a rollerball in the "field" (at a craft show), I don't want to search for a spring, also.  

Yes, I have changed both the nib AND the top, but WHY?  The converter can easily be slightly shorter (If Lou ever gets here, he can 'splain how easy that is!!!)


----------



## gerryr (Oct 1, 2007)

I have some of Lou's "mini" converters and I really like them.  I put one in every El Toro/Little Havana FP I make.  But, one thing, CSUSA stopped shipping the end caps separately quite some time ago.  You still working on Version 1 stock??


----------



## Mike_in_Atlanta (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses. 

I am usually very careful milling the ends of blanks and cannot imagine I milled off more than 1/64 inch total, however in comparing the two pens, the barrel of the Jr Statesmen is about 3/32" shorter so either I milled too much or it was a short tube.  I guess combined with fact that the smooth end on the Jr Statesmen is shorter overall than the threaded end of the Jr Gent by nearly 1/4" that would explain my problem.  I will check this more carefully on my next one.  

gerryr - On the pens you've made has the converter fit the Jr Statesmen okay?
Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2007)

Squeeze type converters eliminate the problem of "to spring or not to spring."  I noticed that my Namikis are have them, so I now use them in all of my pens.  It is not possible for the spring to activate the pump mechanism.  They are a touch nicer than piston pumps and come in two sizes, long and short.  As Gerry said, the short pumps fit even the shortest of kits or modified versions of traditional length kits. This picture shows the size comparison between the short converter and the standard piston-converter.







The long converter fits all other kits or custom pens.  It is the international standard.  You can get them from me for $3.50 each or (mix and match) 10 for $25.00.  It's another nice step away from "kit" parts and truly dresses up a pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_in_Atlanta_
> 
> gerryr - On the pens you've made has the converter fit the Jr Statesmen okay?
> Mike


I'm not Gerry, but the squeeze-type converters fit Barons, Sedonas, El Grandes, Churchills, Round and Flat Tops, Jr and Sr Gents, Statesman, Lotus, Emperor, Imperial and more.  They are the internation standard.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

Told you Lou would have an answer!!!

(He must have ambled in from Australia, it took long enough!!)


----------



## gerryr (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it was Bora-Bora.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2007)

Lou! 
 can visit me any time he likes, just don't forget those nice looking pumps mate!


----------

